
Why Next-Gen Consoles Need Ryzen CPU Technology - musha68k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjjRdrVAHCQ&t=2s
======
mtgx
I was hoping at least Microsft's Scorpio Xbox would use, if not the PS4 Pro.
But none of them did. Disappointing. Hopefully the next-gen ones would use at
least 4-core Ryzen 2 or an 8-core Ryzen 1 with Navi GPUs (more cores would
help AMD on the PC side, too).

~~~
musha68k
I kind of like these new in-between upgrades on consoles though in case of
Xbox One X I'd rather go for a nice PC upgrade after all (Xbox exclusives
should come out for PC as well).

I was hoping for 16 cores for real next gen consoles by 2019-2020 or so -
would definitely help with advanced simulation.

